# Bully Bonanza!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, all. I just got the word from East TN Pit Bull Rescue via MySpace... there will be a Bully Bonanza this year again in Knoxville, May 22nd from 10a-3pm at Pet Safe Village. Will post more info when it's available!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just bumpin this up for the folks in the East TN area!! This is next Saturday, the 22nd.. and I plan on being there! Who else is going? I'm just going to meet ppl and dogs and have a good time!


----------

